# Sticky  Important Notice about Posting



## Nikki

I would just like to reiterate the guidlines for this particular forum so that there are no discrepancies.This forum was created specifically for young adults (18-30) to discuss problems related to us. For example, handling university, new relationships, house sharing etc, but out of the way of the "adults" watchful eyes.Although input from our more mature members is valued, please, if you do wish to post and you are a mature member, please keep it on topic and useful to the discussion so as not to disrupt the flow of the thread.With all best wishes,Nikki xx


----------

